# Kalpa Pharmaceuticals Experience



## Huge Tom (Sep 22, 2012)

Just started 2 months ago this stack and it works great. Muscle quality and strength is visible.
Also I like the way I look now.

I do cardio after each workout abs are always visible.

If you are looking for safe cycle with good results this is the way to go.

At the end of cycle will switch to kalpa anavar and injectable winstrol and then PCT.

If you have any questions on kalpa please contact me.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 22, 2012)

Mystery stack?


----------



## Saney (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalpa's Cut Mix is THE SHIT!


----------



## Huge Tom (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL You are right bro, my friend started to use it 1 month ago and is very very happy.


Saney said:


> Kalpa's Cut Mix is THE SHIT!


----------



## Huge Tom (Sep 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention it is primoxyl 100 and testoxyl propionate from Kalpa.


Goodskie said:


> Mystery stack?


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 5, 2012)

KALPA pharmacy website staff NEVER answer your emails/messages/questions.  PISS POOR Business practice.  Take note.  Something's not right with them.  That's why we use GENEZA.


----------



## Huge Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

That is strange, I communicate with them. You can communicate via me. 

Why you need to contact them if you have gbn?  we have everything in stock and if there are some news from Kalpa we know them.



TRUE1 said:


> KALPA pharmacy website staff NEVER answer your emails/messages/questions.  PISS POOR Business practice.  Take note.  Something's not right with them.  That's why we use GENEZA.


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Yes...*

We try by sending them questions re: their products and get NO reply at all. (PS--What does gbn mean?  Still trying to learn the whole bodybuilding abbreviation thing. lol.)
Just how good quality are their products.  Why is their website not set to renew for 2014??  Makes us nervous to buy their products for fear they are going out of business and may just be producing LOW quality stuff just to get by until they shut-down.
Thanks ahead of time for your answer and help Tom!  Hope you're doing well.  We appreciate all your kindness.



Huge Tom said:


> That is strange, I communicate with them. You can communicate via me.
> 
> Why you need to contact them if you have gbn?  we have everything in stock and if there are some news from Kalpa we know them.


----------



## Huge Tom (Oct 10, 2012)

GBN means Get Bigger Now so now is the time to get BIGGER 

I sent a lot of free stuff from Kalpa so there are lot of feedbacks on other forums we advertise (I am not sure if I can give links here)from people who use it and they buy it again and again.

The best proof is me, I use Kalpa stuff too and I can say it works, it is good may be even OVERdosed  I am serious and these guys are doing amazing job.

I think you just need to try once instead of reading 10000 times 

Good luck and feel free to PM me if you have questions.



TRUE1 said:


> We try by sending them questions re: their products and get NO reply at all. (PS--What does gbn mean?  Still trying to learn the whole bodybuilding abbreviation thing. lol.)
> Just how good quality are their products.  Why is their website not set to renew for 2014??  Makes us nervous to buy their products for fear they are going out of business and may just be producing LOW quality stuff just to get by until they shut-down.
> Thanks ahead of time for your answer and help Tom!  Hope you're doing well.  We appreciate all your kindness.


----------



## TRUE1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Huge Tom said:


> Just started 2 months ago this stack and it works great. Muscle quality and strength is visible.
> Also I like the way I look now.
> 
> I do cardio after each workout abs are always visible.
> ...



 *How is KALPA brand again??...different Moderators & people saying different things.  I have a LOT of KALPA Anavar and TEST E 250 on hand.*


----------



## Grozny (Dec 31, 2012)

I m getting sick of it, kalpa kalpa on each thread/posts can u take your shit with u on your sub-forum sections.


----------



## TRUE1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Grozny said:


> I m getting sick of it, kalpa kalpa on each thread/posts can u take your shit with u on your sub-forum sections.


Seems we have some people who just HAVE to be mean in making comments.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

Grozny said:


> I m getting sick of it, kalpa kalpa on each thread/posts can u take your shit with u on your sub-forum sections.



Maybe he learnt the trick from WP


----------



## longworthb (Jan 1, 2013)

Negged for spam


----------



## longworthb (Jan 1, 2013)

TRUE1 said:


> Seems we have some people who just HAVE to be mean in making comments.


Negged for crying like a 5 yr old that dropped there juice box


----------



## Grozny (Jan 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe he learnt the trick from WP



come on, capt


----------



## Grozny (Jan 1, 2013)

TRUE1 said:


> Seems we have some people who just HAVE to be mean in making comments.



... but u have already on this section fifteen threads about kalpa


----------



## TRUE1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> ... but u have already on this section fifteen threads about kalpa


It wuold help if there were mature answers given.  No wonder so many questions about KALPA...can't get ANY "Legit" OR "detailed" answers.  Only this IMMATURE wining like little boys...certainly NOT grown men.  Go attack someone else 'cause we won't tolerate your childish bullshit!!


----------



## TRUE1 (Jan 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Negged for crying like a 5 yr old that dropped there juice box



It wuold help if there were mature answers given.  No wonder so many  questions about KALPA...can't get ANY "Legit" OR "detailed" answers.   Only this IMMATURE wining like little boys...certainly NOT grown men.   Go attack someone else 'cause we won't tolerate your childish bullshit!!


----------



## rncc (Jan 11, 2013)

any can give a kalpa pharmaceutical email to contact to make a big order


----------



## multibanco (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi. I also want to place a huge order from kalpa. Can anyone help me with an email from kalpa? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

There's sponsors here that sell Kalpa and I'm sure they do bulk deals.


----------



## r1pped (Mar 26, 2013)

Check the sponsors. From my opinion it is great stuff


----------



## multibanco (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, but I want to buy directly from Kalpa you know? Does anyone have an email from them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Huge Tom (Apr 1, 2013)

I can help you with this.



multibanco said:


> Yea, but I want to buy directly from Kalpa you know? Does anyone have an email from them?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## multibanco (Apr 11, 2013)

Huge Tom said:


> I can help you with this.



Hi Huge Tom. Can you PM me?

Thanks.


----------



## Huge Tom (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried but here is error I get:

multibanco has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be  allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your  message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove  multibanco from the recipient list and send the message again.



multibanco said:


> Hi Huge Tom. Can you PM me?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## andyebs (Apr 15, 2013)

ive used kapla dbol for 8 weeks and was great and now on 3rd week of test e first few times pip was bad but seems much better now i can say im pleased with kapla products ive had these have been my first cycles ever so cant compare 
also i hate pins and used to be scared shitless found the test e very smooth dont have log but can keep informed in few weeks should notice test kick in


----------



## multibanco (Apr 15, 2013)

Huge Tom, something is wrong with the forum. Send me an email so we can chat. 
Thanks.


----------



## multibanco (Apr 15, 2013)

I have received your message saying that you tried to send me a PM but it won't show you that option. It's easier if we talk by email.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

U need 10 posts bro to pm


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

multibanco said:


> Huge Tom, something is wrong with the forum. Send me an email so we can chat.
> Thanks.


Le


----------



## multibanco (Apr 15, 2013)

So this is my 10th post... I should be able to PM now. Huge Tom, should be able to PM too and he couldn't.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 15, 2013)

Huge Tom said:


> Just started 2 months ago this stack and it works great. Muscle quality and strength is visible.
> Also I like the way I look now.
> 
> I do cardio after each workout abs are always visible.
> ...



take this shit to the sponsor forum.

you wouldnt want someone to come to your house and piss in your sink!

there is a place for these threads and you should have respect for this forum


----------



## Huge Tom (Apr 18, 2013)

There was a LOT with PIP which must be replaced if PIP is so painful. 



andyebs said:


> ive used kapla dbol for 8 weeks and was great and now on 3rd week of test e first few times pip was bad but seems much better now i can say im pleased with kapla products ive had these have been my first cycles ever so cant compare
> also i hate pins and used to be scared shitless found the test e very smooth dont have log but can keep informed in few weeks should notice test kick in


----------



## andyebs (Apr 18, 2013)

i only had pain first few times and then noting these has been first time of piniing anything into me so may got used to it or my misses may just got better with doing it 


Huge Tom said:


> There was a LOT with PIP which must be replaced if PIP is so painful.


----------



## Huge Tom (Apr 20, 2013)

There were not so many painful vials and KP corrected this quickly.


andyebs said:


> i only had pain first few times and then noting these has been first time of piniing anything into me so may got used to it or my misses may just got better with doing it


----------



## KarmaSutra (Aug 15, 2015)

Huge Tom said:


> Just started 2 months ago this stack and it works great. Muscle quality and strength is visible.
> Also I like the way I look now.
> 
> I do cardio after each workout abs are always visible.
> ...


Hey Tom, my name is Timothy, i recently just started into gear, and ive done my research and learned all about my first cycle that i plan to run Test C for 12 weeks and i know my PCT. The one thing im confused about is contacting kalpa pharma. Ive checked their site and there is no option to purchase anything. if you could let some insight onto how to do that it owuld be greatly appreciated. Also im not sure how to pm you. i have added you as a friend and viewed your profile but no option to send you a message.


----------

